# Lets see those yooper bucks!!!



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Havent been on here much lately due to work. So I'm sure I missed some pics of some of those U.P. deer. So lets see them.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

My buddies sted dad's UP buck. Pushing 160.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

That thing is a pig!!!! Çongrats to him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

No pics but I've been up around Dickinson/Iron County for about 2 weeks. Visited a camp in Iron River that had 2 big 8's and a huge 9. Our camp has 2 solid 8's and a big 7. One of the 8's was arrowed on the 12th. Bragging rights in our camp always go to the bowkill.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I took a decent 9pt , and my buddy took a nice 8pt both opening day this year , the other is one of the better ones on trail camera never seen.


----------



## beer and chicken wings (Sep 12, 2008)

eastern U.P. 9 pt Thanks doe can call!!! By the way, hunting on state land and the only shot opening day I heard was mine.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice buck!!! Congrats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice bucks Onebad800!!!










Here is mine from iron county.


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

spike from chippewa county. 8:30 on the opener. short season with a single tag but im still happy


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

This was taken yesterday by my buddy at my camp in Iron county. 8 point shot out of my rifle blind. I missed this buck bow hunting.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thought there was no more shooting of the spikes in the U.P.? had to be at least 3 on one side??????


----------



## DiptheNet (Sep 1, 2004)

Purchase single tag = any legal buck 3" antler or more. Combo = 3 on one side first tag, 4 on one side second tag.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

USMarine2001 said:


> Thought there was no more shooting of the spikes in the U.P.? had to be at least 3 on one side??????


Thats only if you buy the combo tag.. If you buy a single tag, its no different than the LP regulations..

CB


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

that looks like a big bodied spike???? At least the neck looks big. What did he dress out at?


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a Cedarville buck my father-in-law got on the 2nd day. 14pt, it has three 1 inch stickers on the base and another 3 inch sticker going back on the left antler. They've been hunting this area for 50 years and its the best ever taken.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wow!!! Very nice. Congrats to your fil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

localyahoo said:


> that looks like a big bodied spike???? At least the neck looks big. What did he dress out at?


spike dressed out at 129


----------



## red97lt1 (Nov 19, 2004)

Carney in Menominee County MI


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Bucks from our camp. We're in unit 255.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> Bucks from our camp. We're in unit 255.


Now that is an IMPRESSIVE buck pole!!! Congrats to you and your camp.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like OBR and APR is already starting to pay off in the U.P.!!!!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

outdoorsman32 said:


> Shot him on wed. the 17th. He came in after two doe bleats and 8 quick grunts. I've had a lot of good luck doing that, he was the 4th 8pt I had seen doing the method. I shot him waaay up north.


Nice Buck. Congrats.:yikes:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> Looks like OBR and APR is already starting to pay off in the U.P.!!!!


OBR - not so much. APRs - I think so as well.

The OBR in the UP is working opposite of what most here claim will happen. Guys are buying the single tag to blast sparky, not to avoid blasting sparky.


----------



## dakoskel (Nov 22, 2010)

letting the little ones go payed of this year for me the land i hunt there has no small bucks shoot off of it in 5 year and this year i got a nice 8 and my uncle got a nice 11 

they should think about switching up the singal tag rule to a deer with 3 or more points on one side it will pay off in a few years when there are more big buck shoot just a thought


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My Dad went back up to our camp yesterday morning and hunted my rifle blind. Two hours later he shot a 6 point chasing a couple does. So out of 3 guys, this year, we shot 2 does bow hunting and a 8, 7, and a 6 point rifle hunting. Great season for us.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Some of our camp returned for the weekend too with some of their sons and daughters still waiting to see what they did? Will know tomorrow. Sounds like your camp did well !!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've figured out how to kill 'em but not how to post 'em. Chippewa county 3 1/2 year old.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/106069/ppuser/5737

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/106068/ppuser/5737


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Here you go LUV2HUNT. He's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wow!!!! Congrats 

How much did he weigh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks.
227# live
186# dressed
Aged by the DNR at 3 1/2 years old


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

nice bucks guys


----------



## racer8 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my yooper buck shot in Kenton Mi on thanksgiving afternoon. We saw deer everyday just hard to put a rack on any of them luckily this guy had a nice set of head gear and i put him dowm in his track with my trusty 30-06


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

fishinmachine2 said:


> Chippewa County!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, You cease to amaze me man! Congrats on another great buck!

Big T


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

racer8 said:


> This is my yooper buck shot in Kenton Mi on thanksgiving afternoon. We saw deer everyday just hard to put a rack on any of them luckily this guy had a nice set of head gear and i put him dowm in his track with my trusty 30-06


Where abouts near Kenton?


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Delta/Schoolcraft County area.


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

A couple of Menominee County UP bucks. Nothing huge, but good for our area.

Wife, Karen's opening day 8 pt. 15" inside spread.

My buck shot on 11/17/2010. 8 pt. 14" inside spread.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Scott, You cease to amaze me man! Congrats on another great buck!
> 
> Big T


Thanks Tony!!! It was alot better season then last not just because I got a deer but i seen more deer and NO wolves!!

Scott


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Garden Bay said:


> Delta/Schoolcraft County area.


The body size on that spike,it is as big as the others hanging there.Did you happen to get the deer aged ?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Took the one on the right on 10/31/10 and the other one on 11/5/10. Both from Delta County: One off public land and the other on my land. I hung out at the Rusty Rail check station a few days over gun season. Some real nice deer brought in there. The bridge count was up 9% (from 2009) yesterday. At my camp we saw a more yearling bucks this year compared to last year and a lot more fawns. If this winter is easy/moderate, then next year should be much improved.


----------

